# SE Title



## FL_Structural_PE (Dec 22, 2017)

Time to resurrect this topic again. I reside and practice in the state of Florida. I just passed the SE exam I would like to slap SE at the end of my name but I am a bit hesitant because Florida doesn't recognize the SE.

Would it be appropriate for me to use the SE title if I am registered in a state with a roster designation? My company does do some work in states that have roster designations but not in the states with the "full practice act". I really don't want to pay Hawaii or Illinois just to put SE at the end of my name since I doubt that I will ever practice there.

For those that are interested. Here is a link to how the different states treat the SE: http://www.ncsea.com/resources/licensure/


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi FL_Structural

I was in the same situation being in Ohio.  I felt like I needed at least a roster designation to put it behind my name, rather than as a separate title, i.e.:

XXXX, PE, SE

versus

XXXX, PE

Structural Engineer

My concern was that I felt the SE after the name implied state license, as the PE does.  Technically your state rules and regs would govern though and may not necessarily bar you from it.  If you have passed the test I could see a rationale for adding without the roster or license, but personally did not feel comfortable without having something official.  Last I heard, FL was working on adding it, but may have fallen off.

I did Nebraska as a roster state and it was very quick and inexpensive.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Dec 22, 2017)

Initials should only go after your name if you have a specific license for that designation. If you do have a specific license for a Structural Engineer, your business card should make it obvious as to which state you have that license in.


----------



## sayed (Dec 23, 2017)

FL_Structural_PE said:


> Time to resurrect this topic again. I reside and practice in the state of Florida. I just passed the SE exam I would like to slap SE at the end of my name but I am a bit hesitant because Florida doesn't recognize the SE.
> 
> Would it be appropriate for me to use the SE title if I am registered in a state with a roster designation? My company does do some work in states that have roster designations but not in the states with the "full practice act". I really don't want to pay Hawaii or Illinois just to put SE at the end of my name since I doubt that I will ever practice there.
> 
> For those that are interested. Here is a link to how the different states treat the SE: http://www.ncsea.com/resources/licensure/


you can put whatever title you want beside your name, as long as you aren't misleading anyone (such as putting NE for nuclear, but never having any experience or expertise in the field) AND it doesn't violate any statute.

in your case, you could have used SE next to your name without the need of passing the SE exam (i'm assuming your job duties include structural)

If you don't believe me, do what i did. Call the florida board and confirm. John Rhimes is the attorney for the board, he'll explain it.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Dec 23, 2017)

sayed said:


> you can put whatever title you want beside your name, as long as you aren't misleading anyone (such as putting NE for nuclear, but never having any experience or expertise in the field) AND it doesn't violate any statute.
> 
> in your case, you could have used SE next to your name without the need of passing the SE exam (i'm assuming your job duties include structural)
> 
> If you don't believe me, do what i did. Call the florida board and confirm. John Rhimes is the attorney for the board, he'll explain it.


Checking with the board is the best option.  However, putting random letters after your name is deceptive and will be interpreted as having a license in that field. The type of engineering you specialize in (without a specific license in that field) should just be used as a seperate line to indicate your specialty.


----------



## sayed (Dec 23, 2017)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> However, putting random letters after your name is deceptive and will be interpreted as having a license in that field.


incorrect. there is no 'license' that is called PhD. I never heard of anyone anyone interpreting "PhD" to mean licensed. Same goes for literally hundreds of titles that could go beside your name without implying licensure.

Again, you can put whatever title you want beside your name, as long as you aren't misleading anyone AND it doesn't violate any statute.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 26, 2017)

I waited until I got licensed in MA which has a roster designation and lists your discipline on your stamp until I put SE after my name but I feel I could legally have done it before then. I then got licensed in IL to get a "true" SE license as a feather in my cap sort of deal.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Dec 27, 2017)

sayed said:


> incorrect. there is no 'license' that is called PhD. I never heard of anyone anyone interpreting "PhD" to mean licensed. Same goes for literally hundreds of titles that could go beside your name without implying licensure.
> 
> Again, you can put whatever title you want beside your name, as long as you aren't misleading anyone AND it doesn't violate any statute.


I disagree with this - putting PhD after your name implies that you have done and passed the requisite graduate work.  If you did some post-graduate but did not receive a PhD, then put it after your name, you would be misleading and could be fired or have other action against you for using it.  Initials generally denote some type of license, certification, degree, etc. and there are many - but they do have meaning, otherwise people wouldn't use them.  

Most state laws have a provision in the engineering section about falsely representing credentials.  That can include license, degrees, experience, etc.  Not just licensure.  

Just because you might be able to legally do something does not mean you should!  I would recommend asking the question - could this be easily mistaken as meaning something more than intended?  If the answer is yes, then it is probably not a great idea.


----------



## sayed (Dec 28, 2017)

OHBridgeGuy said:


> I disagree with this - putting PhD after your name implies that you have done and passed the requisite graduate work.  If you did some post-graduate but did not receive a PhD, then put it after your name, you would be misleading and could be fired or have other action against you for using it.


this would constitute as *misleading*



OHBridgeGuy said:


> Initials generally denote some type of license, certification, degree, etc. and there are many - but they do have meaning, otherwise people wouldn't use them.


keyword, "generally".  I think you should read my initial comment again.



OHBridgeGuy said:


> Most state laws have a provision in the engineering section about falsely representing credentials.  That can include license, degrees, experience, etc.  Not just licensure.


yes, these are called statutes, as i mentioned previously.



OHBridgeGuy said:


> Just because you might be able to legally do something does not mean you should!  I would recommend asking the question - could this be easily mistaken as meaning something more than intended?  If the answer is yes, then it is probably not a great idea.


violating a statute is by definition illegal.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jan 3, 2018)

I passed the SE exam, so I put SE after my name. If some board cares enough that I put it there and they don't have an SE license in that state, they can contact me and tell me to not use it anymore.  I have never seen anything in engineering rules/laws that say you can't put SE after your name, even if you have passed the SE exam.  If you haven't passed the SE (or PE) exam, then don't put the letters after your name. It's that simple.


----------



## sayed (Jan 15, 2018)

David Connor said:


> If some board cares enough that I put it there and they don't have an SE license in that state, they can contact me and tell me to not use it anymore.


that's the whole point of the thread. They won't if there isn't a statute against it.



David Connor said:


> If you haven't passed the SE (or PE) exam, then don't put the letters after your name. It's that simple.


If the state does not license structural engineers separately, "SE" designates a qualification, nothing more... irrelevant of taking any arbitrary test. Simple


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jan 15, 2018)

David Connor said:


> I passed the SE exam, so I put SE after my name. If some board cares enough that I put it there and they don't have an SE license in that state, they can contact me and tell me to not use it anymore.  I have never seen anything in engineering rules/laws that say you can't put SE after your name, even if you have passed the SE exam.  If you haven't passed the SE (or PE) exam, then don't put the letters after your name. It's that simple.


To handle these situations,  most states require your license number to be on your business cards/advertisements. To make a universal card you can leave the initials and then near the bottom put which lenses you hold in each state with appropriate license number


----------



## jcapozzola (Feb 16, 2018)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> I waited until I got licensed in MA which has a roster designation and lists your discipline on your stamp until I put SE after my name but I feel I could legally have done it before then. I then got licensed in IL to get a "true" SE license as a feather in my cap sort of deal.


So how difficult is it to get your IL SE?  I just got my Nevada SE license and am targeting the IL SE next.  Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Feb 20, 2018)

jcapozzola said:


> So how difficult is it to get your IL SE?  I just got my Nevada SE license and am targeting the IL SE next.  Any information would be appreciated.


I wouldn't say it's difficult (at least no more than most); simply time consuming. I had to mail them multiple times to get them to accept the forms and approve the license. Their communication is very poor and they tried to claim some of my experience didn't count. After I sent a strongly worded letter that they were being ridiculous I heard nothing back but a week later a license showed up in my mail.

Check to make sure you meet the experience or school coursework requirements; they're a pain to get but are reasonably well explained in their documentation.


----------



## jcapozzola (Feb 20, 2018)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> I wouldn't say it's difficult (at least no more than most); simply time consuming. I had to mail them multiple times to get them to accept the forms and approve the license. Their communication is very poor and they tried to claim some of my experience didn't count. After I sent a strongly worded letter that they were being ridiculous I heard nothing back but a week later a license showed up in my mail.
> 
> Check to make sure you meet the experience or school coursework requirements; they're a pain to get but are reasonably well explained in their documentation.


Thanks for the info.  I know my school coursework is acceptable.  I am right on the line of experience so fingers crossed.


----------

